# Can you connect an android tablet to your home network?



## Sasaferrato (Oct 30, 2012)

I have recently bought a Toshiba AT300 tablet, and a lovely thing it is too.

Is it possible to tap into my home network so I can stream videos and access other files?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1640895
http://smallbusiness.chron.com/connect-android-tablet-homegroup-28441.html


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep;
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1640895
> http://smallbusiness.chron.com/connect-android-tablet-homegroup-28441.html


 
Thank you.


----------

